# A Good First Boat?



## jneel

Hi everyone,

I've gotten the bug and can't seem to shake it. It's time for a boat, a bowrider or a cuddy to be exact. While I've sailed most of my life (20+ years), I know very little about power boats. 

For a first boat, I'd like to keep it at $10K. Obviously, I'd be quite limited, but I have been looking at Sea Rays, Bayliners, Maxums, and Rinkers. With power boats my biggest concern is, well, the motor. But it's a bit confusing because they all seem to have the same engines. Can anyone give me any opinions or if I'm missing other brands that I should be looking at?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smittroc

I would try craigslist. also, common weath boat brokers is in ur area. u can bargin with'em


----------



## fishin757

try to go to a boat show and make friends.


----------



## weekendwarrior

You can find really great deal on foreclosed boats. But like fishin757 said "make friends" that really helps.


----------



## New Kent Newbie

If you want a fishing boat i would look at other types a 19' center console would be a good choice and for 10k you should be able to find one with a four stroke on the back.


----------



## Singletjeff

Your best boat is going to be a friend's boat  I'm not sure how much experience you have out on a boat, but remember, with a boat comes a lot of responsibility. Make sure you know what you are getting into before you jump in and do it. Whether you are required to or not, make sure you take the VA Boaters Safety Certification Course. Now, with all that said, there is no good (especially for 10k) all around boat. A boat that is set up 100% to fish isn't going to have the comforts that a wife and kids are going to want and Likewise, a boat made just to cruise around with the family in, isn't going to be ideal for fishing. So weigh your options and decide what style you want and be willing to make the sacrafices in the other areas. Take into account the water you are going to be primarily fishing on. My personal preference, in that price range for a fishing only boat, would be up to a 25ish Center Console (used of course) If you fish the Bay, I wouldn't get anything smaller than an 18-19' (and there will definitely be days you can't take it out). Oh and one last thing make sure you have a Marine Mechanic inspect it prior to buying it....


----------



## lil red jeep

Go to Jaxed.com and look at boats there. On Jaxed, they list boats by brand and they scour craigslists from all over and Ebay boats. Lots of good stuff to look at.


----------



## captmikestarrett

As a long time boat owner avoid inboard outboards. They will cost you many hours of down time. 

Go with a simple outboard. 

Boat buying requires steps.

1. Identify the water you will be primarally using it on. 
2. Fishing or cruising
3. Pocket book = most you can spend
4. Storage
5. Trailer or slip
6. Do you have enough truck to haul it
7. How many days a year will you really use it
8. After you buy it how are you going to get a better one
9. BOAT= Break Out Another Thousand....

Capt Mike


----------



## surf rat

The best and largest new or like new boat you can afford....a used boat is almost allways trouble...The last thing a first time owner needs For under 10 grand a Bass Tracker with an electric start 9.9 is a boat you can do a lot with....Fish any lake in Va and fish the intercostal or protected inlets for Trout, Drum, and flounder. Or mabee a little Carolina Skiff. The worst thing you can do is spend 10 grand a big beat up pile of crap that is worn out even if it cost cost 50,000 new. there are lots of deal on boats right now but some are far better than others. Parker, Regulator, Yellowfin and Privateer are all solid boats. I have either owned or fish from all four, In my opinion the most overbuilt boat on the market is a Privateer. They are Tanks plain and simple. you might find a used Privateer skiff for under 10 thousand. It will handle a lot more rough water than most anything else it's size. I have a 25 ft privateer renegade and that boat has been in some monster swell many times. Typically the upper level boats will sell for a lot more even in this market. The only 25 ft. or less boat I would trade mine for right now is a 24 ft Yellowfin Bay Boat. Not a stronger boat just a thing of beauty.


----------

